# PEG tube removal - certain CPT code



## vdyer (Jul 8, 2010)

Trying to find out if anyone bills a certain CPT code for a PEG tube removal.  Thanks.


----------



## csampson3379 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Peg Tube Removal*

Per CPT Assistant--There are no CPT codes to report the non-incisional removal of PEG tubes.  You would report the PEG tube removal with the appropriate E&M code for that visit.  you can use 43760 with dx V55.1 if the doctor removed it then placed another one 
Non incisional PEG removal is reported via E/M 
If removed endoscopically 43247
If incisional 43500 may be appropriate

Hope this helps


----------



## vdyer (Jul 13, 2010)

Cori, thanks so much for your reply.  This is how we have always billed it in the past, however, we have had some challenges with not billing for just a simple removal of the peg.  Thanks very much for your input.


----------



## acf7575 (Dec 15, 2020)

csampson3379 said:


> *Peg Tube Removal*
> 
> Per CPT Assistant--There are no CPT codes to report the non-incisional removal of PEG tubes.  You would report the PEG tube removal with the appropriate E&M code for that visit.  you can use 43760 with dx V55.1 if the doctor removed it then placed another one
> Non incisional PEG removal is reported via E/M
> ...


I know this is older, but do you have the exact CPT Assistant Reference Article?  I have been searching and have not been able to locate it.
Thanks!


----------

